# Drywall & Dust



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Just had a thought,

so I was working on a job and they vacuumed the walls, place flashed, do you think leaving the dust on the wall would of gave it a level 4.1??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Just had a thought,
> 
> so I was working on a job and they vacuumed the walls, place flashed, do you think leaving the dust on the wall would of gave it a level 4.1??


 It may have been that Mexican finish you put on it!:whistling2:si!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Just had a thought,
> 
> so I was working on a job and they vacuumed the walls, place flashed, do you think leaving the dust on the wall would of gave it a level 4.1??


Very possible. I always tell my clients to leave the dust on the walls. I find it rolls itself into the primer and helps give a little texture to the wall. 
I just tell them to use a little rag and smack the dust out of the three ways. It tends to accumulate there. But as for the field I don't dust them off or tell my clients too.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> It may have been that Mexican finish you put on it!:whistling2:si!


and one thing those Mexicans can do is swipe Trowel or knife


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Very possible. I always tell my clients to leave the dust on the walls. I find it rolls itself into the primer and helps give a little texture to the wall.
> I just tell them to use a little rag and smack the dust out of the three ways. It tends to accumulate there. But as for the field I don't dust them off or tell my clients too.


 It's your job to clean the walls...with in reason.The 3 ways should be clear of dust when you walk out.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Just had a thought,
> 
> so I was working on a job and they vacuumed the walls, place flashed, do you think leaving the dust on the wall would of gave it a level 4.1??


No I don't think so Joe

My first thoughts would be, what type of paint did they use, and how was it applied.

Even your grasping at straws, I you truly believed it made a difference , you would of called it 4.7 not 4.1:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> No I don't think so Joe
> 
> My first thoughts would be, what type of paint did they use, and how was it applied.
> 
> Even your grasping at straws, I you truly believed it made a difference , you would of called it 4.7 not 4.1:whistling2:


too thin a coat that dust so I giver a .1 Sirjokesalot


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Also when I said very possible I didn't mean it in a sense that it would cause flashing. But I think leaving a little dust on the walls is helpful. I find it helps give an even texture to the primed surface.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Also when I said very possible I didn't mean it in a sense that it would cause flashing. But I think leaving a little dust on the walls is helpful. I find it helps give an even texture to the primed surface.


yes that is what I wat thinking


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> It's your job to clean the walls...with in reason.The 3 ways should be clear of dust when you walk out.


Pffft!! Ya right! I'm not a Molly Maid.
When I finish sanding, I pack up my tools and leave.
I don't scrape floors, I don't dust walls, I don't vacuum and I don't sweep.
The only time I ever do that is if it's a private job in a section of someone's already finished home in which they are currently living in.

If the contractor wants to pay me and each of my guys $40/hr to sweep floors and clean up, we'll be glad to do so.
Or they can have one of their labourers do it for $12/hr.
Which do you think they choose.
My price doesn't include fancy clean up.
We muck out our scrap drywall and mud boxes and whatever other material we might have used. Ready for the next tradesmen to come in and do their job. If they want the place ***** and span they can do it themselves. Painters have brushes, they can dust out their own corners.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with Moore - we should dust the place out before turning it over to the painters. Many of the jobs here the painters spray and roll so they are none too impressed when the sprayer kicks up a drywall dust storm. A quick once over with a dust broom in the corners and your done. Dont bother with the flats but along the floor should be reasonably clean.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

In an economy where drywall guys are a dime a dozen, one can easily set himself apart by being tidy on the jobsite. I leave my jobs immaculate, and it gets me a lot of "thank god you're finally here, these other subs are a f***ing mess". They're willing to pay for a premium service, and I give it to them. Dusting angles is par for the course, sweeping walls when _necessary_, etc.

And Joe, I hope they saved the dust they vacuumed up, there's one guy on here who'll use it to first coat his beads I think:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Pffft!! Ya right! I'm not a Molly Maid.
> When I finish sanding, I pack up my tools and leave.
> I don't scrape floors, I don't dust walls, I don't vacuum and I don't sweep.
> The only time I ever do that is if it's a private job in a section of someone's already finished home in which they are currently living in.
> ...


One of the few times I agree with you PT:whistling2:

But as slim says in his post, in a competitive market.......

they say I get x amount a square foot, meaning I'm a piece worker. But with the growing list of demands that keep getting heaped on me, I wonder if I'm a hour worker:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Different areas and ways of doing things I guess.
I've done hundreds of homes for myself and the contractor I use to work for. We've never once cleaned up on a new build.
We tidy up and throw out scrap material. That's it.
It's just not expected of us around these parts. I dont know how 2buck does things his way but I seriously doubt he goes around with a shop vac cleaning up his dust.
Only if it's a reno in someone's home will I clean up. Because that's expected and included in my price.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> And Joe, I hope they saved the dust they vacuumed up, there's one guy on here who'll use it to first coat his beads I think:blink:


I know who that was:thumbup:

That comment was right up there with a certain person who said they mixed their mud well it was still in the box :blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> It's your job to clean the walls...with in reason.The 3 ways should be clear of dust when you walk out.


 Never cleaned a wall in my life
They want me 2 do that and my prices go up!:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here we are expected to scrape floors and sweep out. My motto is leave it like I found it. If it is a pig stye when I arrive that is how it will be left. One builder I work for had a habit of not cleaning up before I got there. So for a few jobs I swept out before I started and after we were finished as well, then gave him a bill for $100.00. I got my money, but guess what. The jobs are always clean when I arive.

Regarding the dust and flashing, no I dont think it helps. We sand with a P/C and a vac so the dust is minimal, and we dont have a problem with flashing. So therefore it must be the painters fault.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> It's just not expected of us around these parts. I dont know how 2buck does things his way but I seriously doubt he goes around with a shop vac cleaning up his dust.
> Only if it's a reno in someone's home will I clean up. Because that's expected and included in my price.


No we don't sweep and so forth, but I see it coming.

They nag more about the floors now, especially the garage floors, zero mud allowed on them now. Over all I say this job is slowly turning into factory work. With all the safety rules, no radios, no smoking and blah blah blah, I pity the new guys coming in. The sense of freedom this job use to provide, is slowly slipping away

yeah, I'm getting old, think when I first started this trade, half of the construction industry was drunk. Not saying that was right, but it was a lot more fun back then:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I want to be hired again, Cleaning up has made me quite welcome, I know others who dont clean up and are not welcome so i win. Works for me, Small towns word of mouth makes or breaks ya.

As for the origional question Joe, Dusting wont affect flashing, In fact i would say not dusting would cause flashing, Dust biuld ups cause different paint texture, If the sealers not sanded even then thats what flashing is, Uneven sealer.

I use a PC sander and vac, That removes 80% or so of dust, wooster dust eaters, Garden blowers, Household dusters, Vac up after me, Sometimes i dont paint behind me and i know how i want it left if i was painting it so thats how i leave it.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I have always scraped and swept the floors and leave the place spotless, then it rains and the builders track mud everywhere.
I have never dusted a wall, the painters will usually come along behind and dust them regardless of how dusty they are anyway.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i,m with you fellas,i could'nt walk away from a job without cleaning it,and leaving it the way i found it.i judge the g/c i'll work for the same way.if the site's a disaster waiting to happen chances are thats the one who's going to be a problem payer.as for sweeping the walls,not a chance,painters choice.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Pffft!! Ya right! I'm not a Molly Maid.
> When I finish sanding, I pack up my tools and leave.
> I don't scrape floors, I don't dust walls, I don't vacuum and I don't sweep.
> The only time I ever do that is if it's a private job in a section of someone's already finished home in which they are currently living in.
> ...


your telling me you pat that guy runnin the backwards box 40 bucks?/?. :jester: I can see your point about not being a cleaning service but its not like your crew is loaded with jouneymen, some guys make a mess and some guys gotta clean it up. Jobs are left the way they are found and even a lil better. The sprayer when painting blows ALL the dust off surface anyhow so to answer the OP NO. The dust ends up on painters face usually:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

There's 5 of us. 3 journeymen and 2 labourers.
And no I don't pay them 40$/hr, but if I have to start scraping and vacuuming floors, then I'm going to charge by the hour.
Don't get me wrong. My sites are not messy with crap everywhere.
Everything's mucked out and there's nothing around. I just don't scrape floors and vacuum. When we're done sanding, we're gone.
I guess it depends who you work for. We're just not expected to do it.
Some contractors will ask us to do so, but mostly it's just the garage floors like 2buck said. Because they are unfinished or they just get like a clear epoxy coat.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I try to sweep and scrape every thing I do. And I get commented on it and get refered to new customers because of it. But in my case Im working for home owners themselves usually. But if they have other contractors working there I never clean up there mess i just sweep around it


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

lets face it, most jobsites are pretty tidy before the DWC shows up meaning ; You can still see floors ( not dust and mud) sidewalks outside still look good, thresholds,doors and handels etc. I said most jobs. Cleaning dust is up to the DWC if a wall with dust piles all over is a finished wall IYO then oh well, everybody is different


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

When your doing a job piecework all your time is calculated, if i take 2 hours per job, a couple months down the road that a house consumed for something i don't get paid for. If it's a private house i tell them there going to clean up i'll do my part by shutting off the furnace. Tell them to lighty broom the walls with a soft bristle brush, don't vacuum the walls.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Most of my contractors expect our jobs to be cleaned when we leave, period. If we dont, they will get someone who will. Things move pretty quick here and the trim guys are pretty much on top of us and most of them are princesses who are elergic to drywall dust. :devil2:So it seems.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I guess I've been pretty lucky when it comes to cleaning up. Most of the time the g/c has his own crew clean up. In 30 years I may have been asked to pick up a broom 5 times max for a clean up when I was done.
But usually h/o's are so impressed by the work and good PR that they insist on cleaning up.
Otherwise the only time I use a broom is just to clean out the edge for the bottom sheet to fit in. That's only if my hatchet isn't handy.

And I always clean out my 3 ways with a knife. I leave it looking sharp and if it ends up rounded by dust later, that's not my problem. Any other large deposits of dust get a swat of the rag.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> No we don't sweep and so forth, but I see it coming.
> 
> They nag more about the floors now, especially the garage floors, zero mud allowed on them now. Over all I say this job is slowly turning into factory work. With all the safety rules, no radios, no smoking and blah blah blah, I pity the new guys coming in. The sense of freedom this job use to provide, is slowly slipping away
> 
> yeah, I'm getting old, think when I first started this trade, half of the construction industry was drunk. Not saying that was right, but it was a lot more fun back then:thumbup:


 a/p mud will stain the sealer on a concrete floor ..Some g/cs here cover the garage floors with poly .

I brush the dust off the walls and ceilings ...sweep all the floors ..vacum out the boxes ..I will not shop-vac the floors!! That you will have to pay dearly for.


Yeah I miss the good ole days..:drink:I don't have a doobie smokin smilie so..:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Most of my contractors expect our jobs to be cleaned when we leave, period. If we dont, they will get someone who will. Things move pretty quick here and the trim guys are pretty much on top of us and most of them are princesses who are elergic to drywall dust. :devil2:So it seems.


 Your trim guys sound like the painters I deal with...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> a/p mud will stain the sealer on a concrete floor ..Some g/cs here cover the garage floors with poly .
> 
> I brush the dust off the walls and ceilings ...sweep all the floors ..vacum out the boxes ..I will not shop-vac the floors!! That you will have to pay dearly for.
> 
> ...


 Thought that was the biggringreen smily


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

It sounds like most of us DO clean up after our job. They must just be lazier drywallers in Ontario.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> I guess I've been pretty lucky when it comes to cleaning up. Most of the time the g/c has his own crew clean up. In 30 years I may have been asked to pick up a broom 5 times max for a clean up when I was done.
> But usually h/o's are so impressed by the work and good PR that they insist on cleaning up.
> Otherwise the only time I use a broom is just to clean out the edge for the bottom sheet to fit in. That's only if my hatchet isn't handy.
> 
> And I always clean out my 3 ways with a knife. I leave it looking sharp and if it ends up rounded by dust later, that's not my problem. Any other large deposits of dust get a swat of the rag.


Exactly exactly the same here!
Thank you. Well said. :yes:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Best way for clean up is to scrape the floors then open front door Next get a gas powered leaf blower. Start from the top down. LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> Best way for clean up is to scrape the floors then open front door Next get a gas powered leaf blower. Start from the top down. LOL:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 works great! I use an electric..blows dust out from around windows from the roto-zip.Helps to know the layout of the house so you can find your way out...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> works great! I use an electric..blows dust out from around windows from the roto-zip.Helps to know the layout of the house so you can find your way out...


Moore!?!?!?!?  You're using a Rotozip now!?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Moore!?!?!?!?  You're using a Rotozip now!?


 no!...never laid hands on one.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> no!...never laid hands on one.


 You'd better get a router or I'm gonna get pissed.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> It sounds like most of us DO clean up after our job. They must just be lazier drywallers in Ontario.


Nope, if anything were under paid and over worked:whistling2:

Southern Ontario, from Windsor to Ottawa (401 belt) is a piece work/union province. I would say most guys do 80% of their work for a large DWC, the other 20% is their own work. Which most guys call a side job. Then there's the hour paid guys, if you like that gig. So we get x amount to tape the drywall, not clean the floors. Some DWC have labourers they send in to clean up, some don't, depends on who you work for.

Northern Ontario (where PT and Mudslingr live) They are the DWC. There's no large DWC's or Union controlling the market. They probably make twice the money as we do to tape out a house.....So their the lazy [email protected] :whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Exactly how Ontario works 2buck !


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I figured some clean up was a given. What's next who protects their employees with dust masks?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I employed someone for 4 years once, He demanded new dust masks often, It was his entitlement, So he thought, Among other things. Lets just say things started to wear thin between us and it didnt last. Dont be to nice to your guys PT, That can turn on you, Somethings you have to learn the hard way.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I did not finish reading all this thread,, sounds like it is more of a cleaning thread. I have to agree with everything PT has stated. I don;t know how many times I had to fight my way through the mud dirt and trash just to get inside to work, I have worked on many of job site where the garage is used for a dumpster. And yes the cleanup guy shows up when I am leaving . 
If a builder doesn't want to pay me extra I don't do it period. I used to think cleanup was part of the job , I made the houses look great . but I also learned a big lesson. never leave money on the table. Cleanup is not part of drywall. Kickout the mess scrape up what you can and move on to the next.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I figured some clean up was a given. What's next who protects their employees with dust masks?


 I used to provide work gloves and mask,, really got old when I would see them not taken care of lay around. Use a pair of gloves one time and expect another pair to drop from the clouds onto their hands. 
Usually those workers don't last long anyway.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> I want to be hired again, Cleaning up has made me quite welcome, I know others who dont clean up and are not welcome so i win. Works for me, Small towns word of mouth makes or breaks ya.
> 
> As for the origional question Joe, Dusting wont affect flashing, In fact i would say not dusting would cause flashing, Dust biuld ups cause different paint texture, If the sealers not sanded even then thats what flashing is, Uneven sealer.
> 
> I use a PC sander and vac, That removes 80% or so of dust, wooster dust eaters, Garden blowers, Household dusters, Vac up after me, Sometimes i dont paint behind me and i know how i want it left if i was painting it so thats how i leave it.


 I use one of those floor "mops" they sell for polished wooden floors, they have sort of soft wool pads on them...

...as for clean up I usually do, other wise clients have been known to get the wet rags out to do it with disastrous consequences, people have some very strange ideas sometimes,...

...And of course last weekend with that darn Bazooka! I had to clean up........I had to water blast my boots Cazna :blink: .. and my nail bag, :blink:..not good


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> I employed someone for 4 years once, He demanded new dust masks often, It was his entitlement, So he thought, Among other things. Lets just say things started to wear thin between us and it didnt last. Dont be to nice to your guys PT, That can turn on you, Somethings you have to learn the hard way.


Yea here its Boots,Trousers,gloves,Hard hat,Hi-vis stuff and the masks that the employer has 2 supply:blink: I make sure i give my worker back his mask after sweeping out a house as it usually hanging somewhere:furious:
I am sure they think u get them for free!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> I used to provide work gloves and mask,, really got old when I would see them not taken care of lay around. Use a pair of gloves one time and expect another pair to drop from the clouds onto their hands.
> Usually those workers don't last long anyway.


So you do not provide your employees with basic safety equipment like dust masks? I can see if they refuse to wear them and truthfully I would make them sign a form saying they refused to wear them but imo they should be provided stuff like that. I would not expect a employee to own his own respirator for spray work, employee being the key word not sub.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Nope, if anything were under paid and over worked:whistling2:
> 
> Southern Ontario, from Windsor to Ottawa (401 belt) is a piece work/union province. I would say most guys do 80% of their work for a large DWC, the other 20% is their own work. Which most guys call a side job. Then there's the hour paid guys, if you like that gig. So we get x amount to tape the drywall, not clean the floors. Some DWC have labourers they send in to clean up, some don't, depends on who you work for.
> 
> Northern Ontario (where PT and Mudslingr live) They are the DWC. There's no large DWC's or Union controlling the market. They probably make twice the money as we do to tape out a house.....So their the lazy [email protected] :whistling2:


That bang on canuk i fall under that category..I was afraid to ask who was unionized or notguess it dosen't matter i work for a huge DWC, everything has it's up and downs. It only matters if your happy, and i'm happy not being molly maid drywall taper. They make you clean the house so you can absorb what they would give to a laborer to do it.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Which area do you work in DLS ?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> That bang on canuk i fall under that category..I was afraid to ask who was unionized or notguess it dosen't matter i work for a huge DWC, everything has it's up and downs. It only matters if your happy, and i'm happy not being molly maid drywall taper. They make you clean the house so you can absorb what they would give to a laborer to do it.


Fact


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> That bang on canuk i fall under that category..I was afraid to ask who was unionized or notguess it dosen't matter i work for a huge DWC, everything has it's up and downs. It only matters if your happy, and i'm happy not being molly maid drywall taper. They make you clean the house so you can absorb what they would give to a laborer to do it.


So did you get your huge .5 cent raise in may:yes:

We got ours, and as soon as we got it, the DWC starts saying we might half to start cleaning the floors. They always keep adding to your to do list:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Which area do you work in DLS ?


I live in bowmanville ont, 60 km east of toronto


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> So did you get your huge .5 cent raise in may:yes:
> 
> We got ours, and as soon as we got it, the DWC starts saying we might half to start cleaning the floors. They always keep adding to your to do list:yes:


Ya they said if i clean the floors before i use stilts and cover the vents then it's okay so i say i'm not using stilts then i dont have to clean the floors. i said if you want me to clean the house give me 50 bucks cash a house and i'll broom it out lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It works ok..Once it's full of dust your just pushing dust around..The guy at Shermin williams said all you got to do is shake it out:no:..
It has to be vacuumed out every other room..:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> It's your job to clean the walls...with in reason.The 3 ways should be clear of dust when you walk out.


It doesn't say anything about cleaning dust on the mud bucket:blink:, but the paint can does. I don't paint:thumbup:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You'd better get a router or I'm gonna get pissed.


 I'm getting one Slim.This old school chit is getting old!:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm getting one Slim.This old school chit is getting old!:yes:


In my experience, the Dewalt versions are much better than the Rotozips. I killed numerous Rotozips before I got a Dewalt.........still have the same one nearly 10 years later.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> In my experience, the Dewalt versions are much better than the Rotozips. I killed numerous Rotozips before I got a Dewalt.........still have the same one nearly 10 years later.:thumbsup:


Agree


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> In my experience, the Dewalt versions are much better than the Rotozips. I killed numerous Rotozips before I got a Dewalt.........still have the same one nearly 10 years later.:thumbsup:


I also agree, except I've had one cordless RotoZip that I absolutely love.
I find the biggest downfall with the Rotozips are the extensions.
They always get loose and then you have to hold the extension at a certain angle when you try and router so that you have power. It always cuts in and out. So I would also suggest Dewalt.
But RotoZip's are cheaper too. So you get what you paid for.
Sometimes they come on sale at HomeDepot for like 2 for $100.
Then I buy like 8 of them and store them. haha.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> So you do not provide your employees with basic safety equipment like dust masks? I can see if they refuse to wear them and truthfully I would make them sign a form saying they refused to wear them but imo they should be provided stuff like that. I would not expect a employee to own his own respirator for spray work, employee being the key word not sub.


 I do keep dust mask on hand ,, I don't provide gloves anymore.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It doesn't say anything about cleaning dust on the mud bucket:blink:, but the paint can does. I don't paint:thumbup:.


 Yes it does ( mud buckets and boxes)


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> I do keep dust mask on hand ,, I don't provide gloves anymore.


Gotcha. 

What are they using the gloves for?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> What are they using the gloves for?


That's what I was going to ask. Gloves for what? :blink:
Keep your hands moisturised? :laughing:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

chris said:


> Yes it does ( mud buckets and boxes)


Maybe you should switch to Rapid Coat. It says nothing about dusting at all. But it does say you should wet sand to keep from scuffing gypsum panels.


----------



## James Stafford (Jun 3, 2012)

primer should be sanded before finish paint, thus removing any defects the dust may have left. leave it, except the really heavy spots, which can be knocked off with the pole sander as you are going. (light swipe)


----------



## James Stafford (Jun 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Pffft!! Ya right! I'm not a Molly Maid.
> When I finish sanding, I pack up my tools and leave.
> I don't scrape floors, I don't dust walls, I don't vacuum and I don't sweep.
> The only time I ever do that is if it's a private job in a section of someone's already finished home in which they are currently living in.
> ...


really? so you dont mind working through everyone elses mess prior to yours because they had a ****ty attitude about it too? clean your own mess, or don't make one, you spoiled brat. no wonder tapers get a bad rap


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SNAP!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

James Stafford said:


> really? so you dont mind working through everyone elses mess prior to yours because they had a ****ty attitude about it too? clean your own mess, or don't make one, you spoiled brat. no wonder tapers get a bad rap


Wow, taking a shot at PT after only 5 posts ! Welcome to the site !

Most of us up here have cleaning crews that do that for us when working for a g/c or d/c. And they get paid well ! 

But PT did say he cleans up on his own jobs.:yes:

By the way, I loved your song Spiders and Snakes when I was a kid ! :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*...*


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

James Stafford said:


> really? so you dont mind working through everyone elses mess prior to yours because they had a ****ty attitude about it too? clean your own mess, or don't make one, you spoiled brat. no wonder tapers get a bad rap


Framers - chit this 2x4 is tristed, oh well tapers will make it look good. 
Electritions - oops box is on crooked, owell tapers can fix it when the board breaks. 
Boarders - tapers will fix it. 
Painters - not our fault, thats the tapers problem. 
GC - what heat, nono u dont need heat.........why are all the flats flashing?? Bring the tapers back to fix it

Bad attitude? Why would you think that? :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

James Stafford said:


> really? so you dont mind working through everyone elses mess prior to yours because they had a ****ty attitude about it too? clean your own mess, or don't make one, you spoiled brat. no wonder tapers get a bad rap


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

James Stafford said:


> really? so you dont mind working through everyone elses mess prior to yours because they had a ****ty attitude about it too? clean your own mess, or don't make one, you spoiled brat. no wonder tapers get a bad rap


While the language of this post is perhaps a bit strong, I'm in agreement to a degree. I have trouble not losing my temper when I show up to a messy jobsite (especially when that mess interferes with my work......how many of you have gone on a rampage just throwing sh!t out the front door?:whistling2. I guess it's a Golden Rule kind of thing. And like I said before, I've won a few builders by being neat. If you can't justify higher prices with quality and attention to detail, you will be replaced by a lower bidder.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> While the language of this post is perhaps a bit strong, I'm in agreement to a degree. I have trouble not losing my temper when I show up to a messy jobsite (especially when that mess interferes with my work......how many of you have gone on a rampage just throwing sh!t out the front door?:whistling2. I guess it's a Golden Rule kind of thing. And like I said before, I've won a few builders by being neat. If you can't justify higher prices with quality and attention to detail, you will be replaced by a lower bidder.




I went on a rampage once when the insulaters kept jamming the units we were just about to board with all their extra bats and garbage. It all went flyin off the third floor balcony.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If a GC pays someone to clean up your mess then $$ is being left on the table, 2 guys maybe 2 hrs to clean up a little spec house, throw an extra 100 bucks on bid or bill. If you are subbing from a bigger sub ( big brother) then chances are he is making enough off of you to justify him takin care of it . Usually crews that dont supply there own material make big messes and dont clean up. Please clean up after youselves


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I went on a rampage once when the insulaters kept jamming the units we were just about to board with all their extra bats and garbage. It all went flyin off the third floor balcony.


Sounds familiar!

When I was a production hanger, every minute counted. If I had to spend an hour cleaning the unit, that was money out of my pocket....unless I tossed a back-charge on, which isn't always the right thing to do (if you like to keep working).

Nowadays, if I show up and the place is a mess, I make sure to clean it really well. And slowly.:whistling2:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I was taught to scrape and sweep or vacuum after every job. It sucks and is the last thing I want to do after sanding all day but I think its one of those things that will keep me working once the boom out here dies down. Sometimes I'll luck out and the contractor will have a labourer clean up or if they don't and it's a bigger job I'll hire someone to do it, really whats $50 or even $100 when your billing them 5k and it might get you another 5k job.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm with Chris and Saskataper on this one.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

saskataper said:


> really whats $50 or even $100 when your billing them 5k and it might get you another 5k job.


We do clean floors. Around here $100 is 5%-10% of the job. I won't mop walls unless it pays something. We already do bullnose for next to nothing. At some point you have to say enough is enough or
they will beat you down to the point where you'd have to move into a trailer park to stay in the trade. I don't know how things are in Canada but there very competitive in Pa. DWC's are dropping like flies. I'd rather get a payroll gig at Home Depot than give more for nothing.
If they don't like the dust GET SOMEONE ELSE OR PAY ME!!:yes:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah its the opposite here there is a big boom and there are new DWC's popping up like crazy. I think Saskatchewan is one of the only places in the world that the economy has grown in the past few years and not just a little, since 2007 housing prices have gone up over 50% its pretty awesome especially since we are used to being one of the "have not" provinces. I am trying to set myself up for when the bust comes, and I'm sure it will eventually, so hopefully I'm one of the guys who still has lots of work when all the guys who do shoddy work and gouge people are begging for work.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

oh just say it you just can't take it anymore


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> oh just say it you just can't take it anymore


 I can't take it anymoore!!!!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

guys- according to the USG DRYWALL MANUAL, it is the finishers job to dust off the walls with a lightly damp mop. Make sure no painters point it out and blame you for dusty walls. Then again, on alot of plans, it does say under the specs that once the painter touches the walls, he is assuming full responsiblility for the finishes, as he accepts the walls to be above sub-par.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> guys- according to the USG DRYWALL MANUAL, it is the finishers job to dust off the walls with a lightly damp mop. Make sure no painters point it out and blame you for dusty walls. Then again, on alot of plans, it does say under the specs that once the painter touches the walls, he is assuming full responsiblility for the finishes, as he accepts the walls to be above sub-par.


Here's the way I see it.....If you're doing a smooth finish, how can you tell if you've gotten everything if you don't dust the walls? I've had walls that looked t!ts.......until I swept them off and was able to see the imperfections that were buried under the dust. It all depends on the finish, and whether you like the painter...........or just don't give a sh!t. As in "I'm only here to get my money and get the f*** out"


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

geesh if you guys have that much dust on the walls your doing something wrong lol


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> geesh if you guys have that much dust on the walls your doing something wrong lol



just dust in general :whistling2:was all I meant, some folks vac the walls


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> geesh if you guys have that much dust on the walls your doing something wrong lol


:laughing: :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Works for me...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! The mountain dew made me laugh. 
Can't live without it eh Moore?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! The mountain dew made me laugh.
> Can't live without it eh Moore?


 No peanuts in that one PT..It's a 20 min mix.....I missed a box:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> No peanuts in that one PT..It's a 20 min mix.....I missed a box:whistling2:


For some reason I googled your Mountain dew moore, guess it's sold up here as Amp.

And look what Wiki said it might do to you

urban legends about Mountain Dew ingredients exist. One is that it causes shrunken testicles and/or penis size. The other is that it lowers sperm count

Don't try proving me wrong Moore, We don't want to see those pics......... Well maybe PT might,,,, but not the rest of us:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

amp is a energy drink...Mountain dew is just your common soda..as far as the small penis ...I've had that probem my whole life ..Mountain dew had nothing to do with it....:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> amp is a energy drink...Mountain dew is just your common soda..as far as the small penis ...I've had that probem my whole life ..Mountain dew had nothing to do with it....:whistling2:


:lol::lol: Hahahaha! That made me laugh.

And 2buck? You never heard of Mountain Dew? It's just a pop bro.
You can buy it in any convenience store location. Like Moore said, Amp is an energy drink.
When amp first came out in 2001 it was just distributed under the mountain dew soft drink brand.
Since 2009, it has been produced and labeled under its own stand-alone trademark name.

But they are in fact 2 completely different drinks.
One's an energy drink and the other's a pop.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> :lol::lol: Hahahaha! That made me laugh.
> 
> And 2buck? You never heard of Mountain Dew? It's just a pop bro.
> You can buy it in any convenience store location. Like Moore said, Amp is an energy drink.
> ...


 What you laughin at!!!:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> What you laughin at!!!:blink:


I thought that was you I saw the other day!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's what I was going to ask. Gloves for what? :blink:
> Keep your hands moisturised? :laughing:


I am thinking Fifi's


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

James Stafford said:


> really? so you dont mind working through everyone elses mess prior to yours because they had a ****ty attitude about it too? clean your own mess, or don't make one, you spoiled brat. no wonder tapers get a bad rap


Oh!...I didn't realize you knew me so well :jester:
Because everyone on here knows how much of a sh!tty attitude I have!
Because I'm such a spoiled brat! 
Oh wait! You have 5 posts! You don't know me at all!
Want to see what my job sites look like you little 




Try reading more than one post before you go forming an opinion thinking you know everything.
I did say I cleaned up & mucked out all my jobs, ready for the next trade.
I said "If they want the place ***** and span they can do it themselves"








And you know what they say, "Those who can, do. Those who can't, manage."
oh! And if you're going to have a disrespectful attitude go back to Contractor Talk!


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh!...I didn't realize you knew me so well :jester:
> Because everyone on here knows how much of a sh!tty attitude I have!
> Because I'm such a spoiled brat!
> Oh wait! You have 5 posts! You don't know me at all!
> ...


Great job PT wow i could eat off that ground. You certainly have me beat there. Love the Profile on that guy...the highlighted areas was priceless!:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> Great job PT wow i could eat off that ground. You certainly have me beat there. Love the Profile on that guy...the highlighted areas was priceless!:thumbsup:


Thanks man. That upstairs took me 30 minutes to clean.
All the contractor had to say was "Hey, you mind cleaning up a bit before you leave?" It was only like 2 o'clock, so I said sure! 
That's it. We generally keep things pretty clean in the first place.
So there wasn't much to clean up, just a quick scrape of the big chunks of mud and a quick sweep. Done. I don't mind cleaning, it's just were never asked to do it. But like I said before, even if we don't clean, our job site is still free of obstructions and ready for the next guy. It just means the floors aren't completely scraped and there's a little more dust on them.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice work PT:yes:...But I did see a little tapers crack on the 3:36 mark:blink:...:laughing: I have that same dust pan.It's 16 years young now ..there good dust pans ..They last..

A good once over on the clean up.:thumbsup: same here!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I thought that was you I saw the other day!
> View attachment 4468


 OK!!!!! THAT WAS JUST MEAN MOOSE BOY!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Nice work PT...But I did see a little tapers crack on the 3:36 mark. I have that same dust pan.It's 16 years young now ..there good dust pans ..They last..
> 
> A good once over on the clean up.:thumbsup: same here!


Hahaha! oh! You made me look!
I was like wth!? There wasn't any cracks anywhere!
But yup...there was. lol.



moore said:


> OK!!!!! THAT WAS JUST MEAN MOOSE BOY!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


Hahaha! Sorry man. Got to admit though, it looks pretty good.
It's like you were staring right at the camera! lol.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh!...I didn't realize you knew me so well :jester:
> Because everyone on here knows how much of a sh!tty attitude I have!
> Because I'm such a spoiled brat!
> Oh wait! You have 5 posts! You don't know me at all!
> ...


:gun_bandana::tank:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hhhh


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gam026 said:


> :gun_bandana::tank:


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Pffft!! Ya right! I'm not a Molly Maid.
> When I finish sanding, I pack up my tools and leave.
> I don't scrape floors, I don't dust walls, I don't vacuum and I don't sweep.
> The only time I ever do that is if it's a private job in a section of someone's already finished home in which they are currently living in.
> ...



How's the recession been for ya? I can't imagine very good. 

I suppose if you stipulate before you start the job that you don't do any cleanup that's fine. After all, it will give the builder / contractor / home owner an opportunity to hire you or not based on this. 

If I am just taking a job through sanding I do not clean the walls. We generally always take it through prime and it has always been my opinion that cleaning the walls is the job of the priming and painting crew. 

However, to be successful in this business, it's my strong opinion that you treat your job site as if it were your own house; ie having pride in your work. You clean the mess you create. You vacuum the boxes, windows and around the edge of the Sheetrock. You scrape the floors. You push sweep the floors. You scrape and clean the tubs. And you take the rest of your trash with you on the last day. 

Doing this won't only impress the person that hired you. It will also make friends with electricians, plumbers, and carpenters who can be the source of future work.


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> geesh if you guys have that much dust on the walls your doing something wrong lol


Pretty much. My guess is they're power sanding without a vaccuum. Not sure how else you can get that much dust on the Sheetrock unless you're using a leaf blower on the job site as others have mentioned in this thread.


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Very possible. I always tell my clients to leave the dust on the walls. I find it rolls itself into the primer and helps give a little texture to the wall.
> I just tell them to use a little rag and smack the dust out of the three ways. It tends to accumulate there. But as for the field I don't dust them off or tell my clients too.


I would never tell someone to leave the dust on the wall. It would seem to do nothing but increase liability. For instance, if the homeowner decides he's going to save time and go rent a sprayer and spray without back rolling.... Well, there's going to be a lot unhappy people with the finish. 

Depending on the amount of dust on the wall, one should be able to get away with rolling without cleaning the drywall first. Especially considering the finish painter is expected to do some sanding and will also be rolling out another 2 coats of paint.

Of course, there are a ton of variables at play here such as level of dust, quality of primer, nap of the roller, etc..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> All the contractor had to say was "Hey, you mind cleaning up a bit before you leave?" It was only like 2 o'clock, so I said sure!


Here's a thought....just a thought.....perhaps he asked you to clean up because he thought the place was messy?

Before you go print screen/edit my profile info because you're angry with me for suggesting it, just take a second to think about it. If it only takes you 2 minutes to clean up, add a penny to your cost for meticulous clean up and no one will ever have yet another excuse not to call back (not that they don't call you back.....but isn't it better to not give them ANY reason?). Sweeping is easy, and clean up makes your job site look 1000% more professional.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Here's a thought....just a thought.....perhaps he asked you to clean up because he thought the place was messy?
> 
> Before you go print screen/edit my profile info because you're angry with me for suggesting it, just take a second to think about it. If it only takes you 2 minutes to clean up, add a penny to your cost for meticulous clean up and no one will ever have yet another excuse not to call back (not that they don't call you back.....but isn't it better to not give them ANY reason?). Sweeping is easy, and clean up makes your job site look 1000% more professional.


Here's a thought

Since Moose boy thinks rough sanding is ridiculous, He is not slowly introducing dust into the job site, so the GC may get use to it :whistling2:

Instead, his final day on the job, it looks like a sand storm from the Gobi desert came through the house, causing the GC to go WTF just happened in here:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> How's the recession been for ya? I can't imagine very good.
> 
> I suppose if you stipulate before you start the job that you don't do any cleanup that's fine. After all, it will give the builder / contractor / home owner an opportunity to hire you or not based on this.
> 
> ...


What recession!?



AtlanticDrywall said:


> I would never tell someone to leave the dust on the wall. It would seem to do nothing but increase liability. For instance, if the homeowner decides he's going to save time and go rent a sprayer and spray without back rolling.... Well, there's going to be a lot unhappy people with the finish.
> 
> Depending on the amount of dust on the wall, one should be able to get away with rolling without cleaning the drywall first. Especially considering the finish painter is expected to do some sanding and will also be rolling out another 2 coats of paint.
> 
> Of course, there are a ton of variables at play here such as level of dust, quality of primer, nap of the roller, etc..


If a home owner rents a spray machine!? Are you kidding me!? Most home owners barely know how to operate a paint roller, let alone a spray machine!
If a home owner rents a spray machine they will have a hell of allot more problems then a little dust on the walls. Especially if they're not back rolling!


And renting a spray machine has nothing to do with my post, you quoted me, so you should know what my post said. "I find it *rolls* itself into the primer"
Clearly indicating that the painters around my area roll the walls. Not spray.
And now to quote you "Depending on the amount of dust on the wall, one should be able to get away with rolling without cleaning the drywall first"

So, that's why I tell the home owners to leave the dust on the walls.
I also suggest they don't cheap out on the primer, that they use a thicker roller, such as a 15MM or 16MM, and that they pre sand between every coat.

And you're right, there are allot of variables involved.



SlimPickins said:


> Here's a thought....just a thought.....perhaps he asked you to clean up because he thought the place was messy?
> 
> Before you go print screen/edit my profile info because you're angry with me for suggesting it, just take a second to think about it. If it only takes you 2 minutes to clean up, add a penny to your cost for meticulous clean up and no one will ever have yet another excuse not to call back (not that they don't call you back.....but isn't it better to not give them ANY reason?). Sweeping is easy, and clean up makes your job site look 1000% more professional.


First off, I've never been angry on this site.
Anything I say is just for entertainment and I apologize if I've come across rude or ignorant in the past. It's all in good fun Slim. 
And I've posted videos before to show what my jobs look like when I'm done.
In case you missed it, here you go.
http://youtu.be/k0qoNhaY-KI?t=3m21s

And something else, I don't add extra's, ever!
My contractors like that about me, and it will never change. I offer them allot of services and often times they ask us to do more than what is typically involved from a drywalling & taping company.

Hell, just last week, for some unknown reason, I ended up tiling an entire bathroom!
Why!? Who knows. Because my client asked me if I could. I don't say no.
I was ahead on schedule on my drywalling & taping job, and the painter was in no rush (painter also being me), and something happened, his tile guy cancelled, or got another job or something and my client was in a jam so he asked for my assistance. No worries!
We'll get it done! We're the get sh!t done crew!














When I bid a job, I look at it, measure it, give them a price on paper, and that is the exact price they pay, down to the penny. Nothing more.
If I give a contractor a bill and there's an extra 100$ tacked on which says "Meticulous clean up", I would get chewed out! They'd be like "What the hell!? Did we ask you to clean everything up!?"

Want to know how much I charged my client for that tile job!? Not a damn thing!!
Because that's the type of guy I am and that's the type of crew I run!
Want to know why I send guitars to people for free!? Because that's the kind of guy I am!

Contractors understand we're busy and they know we are busy because we do the same for other contractors as we do for them. We go the extra mile! Not by doing a meticulous clean up for them, but by showing up when we're supposed too, finishing on time, doing an awesome job, not charging extra's and delivering more than what is expected of us. If in some cases that means simply doing a clean up, then we will. 
If I've already saved my client two grand $2000 by tiling his entire bathroom, he'll be damn well more than happy to sweep the floors himself! 
If we have an early day or an hour or two to kill, we'll clean your house up better than molly maids! But most of the time, we already have 4-5 jobs on the go, so we're extremely busy! As soon as we're done, we're off to the next one. Contractors are grateful we showed up in the first place, let alone did a wicked awesome job and finished on time.

Everyone has to understand, we are all from different areas with different styles and different customs, as well as different working standards.
We don't scrape our floors because there is hardly anything to scrape.
If we drop a blob of mud when taping we immediately scrape it and throw it in a mud box. We don't let our jobs get messy in the first place. Hence not having to clean up.
I also said "My price doesn't include fancy clean up." We do a basic clean up. But meticulous? Hell no! Unless it's been requested by the contractor before hand and both parties have agreed to a price.

Around here, you can't even get a good taper or drywaller to show up at your job!
Let alone do good work!

I know what allot of you are saying..."cleaning up sets you aside from your competition", it will "impress the person that hired you" and so on and so on. I understand all that, but I have no competition! We're set aside from our competition before you even call us, because that's how you got my number.

We all work very differently; from what I understand Slim, you do allot of reno's, you know how many reno's I've done in the last 3 years? I can probably count them on one hand.
Different lines of work man.
If I'm doing a reno in someone's house, then hell ya I'll clean up. I won't even give the client the option to clean themselves, It will be stipulated up front what the price is and how things will proceed from start to finish.

Hope this helped clarify things.



2buckcanuck said:


> Here's a thought
> 
> Since Moose boy thinks rough sanding is ridiculous, He is not slowly introducing dust into the job site, so the GC may get use to it :whistling2:
> 
> Instead, his final day on the job, it looks like a sand storm from the Gobi desert came through the house, causing the GC to go WTF just happened in here:blink::blink::blink:


So slowly introducing dust to your job site is the way to go eh?
I've been doing it all wrong all these years..
I'm going to start saving the dust from my final sand so I can slowly start sprinkling it around on my next job :thumbup:


PS: You've all just been multi-quoted the sh!t out of!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MOOSE BOY


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

What does that even mean?


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Well Pt i was going to quote you but that would be a hell of a long quote lol The way you run your business is very admirable. You do a lot of different things which is awesome your a one stop DWC and more. My hats off to you. We bug you cause of your age. Too much of a nice guy hard to believe your in drywall!:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> Well Pt i was going to quote you but that would be a hell of a long quote lol The way you run your business is very admirable. You do a lot of different things which is awesome your a one stop DWC and more. My hats off to you. We bug you cause of your age. Too much of a nice guy hard to believe your in drywall!:thumbsup:


Thanks bro! 
I can't say one word on this site without it being analysed, ripped apart and convoluted. 
I say I don't do a fancy clean up and everyone gets their panties in a bunch.
2buck says "we only need to do acceptable work because nobody's ever happy with it anyways" and he gets a pile of thanks. Seriously?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Thanks bro!
> I can't say one word on this site without it being analysed, ripped apart and convoluted.
> I say I don't do a fancy clean up and everyone gets their panties in a bunch.
> 2buck says "we only need to do acceptable work because nobody's ever happy with it anyways" and he gets a pile of thanks. Seriously?


 
Hey PT, Being young comes with inexperance, As in, Older guys know how and what to say to make certain younger people rant on and try and prove themselves which allows older guys great entertainment and they know exactly what to twist around and say to piss off the younger guy and frustrate him, Again, for there enjoyment. It took me a long time to understand this as im not like that and dont particularly enjoy pissing people off, As im assuming, neither do you, Unfortunatly where out numbered, So if you can spot this happening it can help you deal with it, But there is a difference in just having some fun and a laugh as well, Sometimes its hard to tell.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hey PT, Being young comes with inexperance, As in, Older guys know how and what to say to make certain younger people rant on and try and prove themselves which allows older guys great entertainment and they know exactly what to twist around and say to piss off the younger guy and frustrate him, Again, for there enjoyment. It took me a long time to understand this as im not like that and dont particularly enjoy pissing people off, As im assuming, neither do you, Unfortunatly where out numbered, So if you can spot this happening it can help you deal with it, But there is a difference in just having some fun and a laugh as well, Sometimes its hard to tell.


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

The fact that you tell your customer to leave the dust on the wall is the key point. No one in their right mind should tell their customer to do that, whether they're rolling or spraying. All it does is opens you up to liability. The fact that you think it helps out the surface shows that you know little to nothing about priming. Which would make sense since you obviously do not offer to take it through a primed finish. 

There's a reason why threads like this are started.. There's a reason why we are all constantly talking about the benefits of washing walls, brooming walls and vacuuming walls... And that reason isn't because leaving the dust on the walls makes for a better finish. 

Yes, if you're using a good primer and there isn't much dust on the walls you can get by without cleaning the surface. But that doesn't mean you should. There's a reason why every primer made in the world calls for it to be applied on a clean surface.

Congratulations. You've been served. Don't talk about what you don't know.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


>


 
Hahaha, Your just having fun 2buck, I did my painting time with an old english trained painter, Man did he have some fun twisting me up, And other people in my life, I was a sucker for it, Still am sometimes, Then i realise its to late, They got me.

Sometimes i wonder what the banter would have been like in WW2 situation, Army training and war would have thought you this. How to take it on the chin and carry on.

I clean up, Often, The customer loves it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> First off, I've never been angry on this site.
> Anything I say is just for entertainment and I apologize if I've come across rude or ignorant in the past. It's all in good fun Slim.
> And I've posted videos before to show what my jobs look like when I'm done.
> In case you missed it, here you go.
> ...


Wow! That's the longest reply I've ever gotten from anyone on this site! :clap:

I wasn't suggesting you have an "add-on" at the end, I was suggesting you build it into your bid. I don't vacuum production jobs, but I do sweep pretty damn thoroughly. I'm the opposite of you though, I can count my production jobs on one hand. Renos? I'm out there scrubbing any white sh!t I accidentaly bring out onto the concrete on my hands and knees. Homeowners probably don't notice the extra effort, but that doesn't matter. I do.

And.....are you seriously telling me you tiled that bathroom for free? That's not nice......that's nuts.

I'm not picking on you, and I'm not over-analyzing you. You type a lot, that's all, so I have a lot of ammunition:jester:

I'm not going to say everything I really want to mention, because _*I'm*_ such a nice guy. :whistling2:

And cazna's right.....it IS kinda fun to push your buttons:thumbup:


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

There's no reason not to clean up. Cleaning up is having pride in your work. You make the mess, you clean it. We'd all love to have the wife that serves us and cleans up after us do we won't miss the game but it's not reality. 

If you aren't cleaning up your mess, someone else is which is costing your contractor or home owner money / time. Smart business: we can do our job at a high quality and a fair price. If you hold true to that your phone will continue to ring.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> The fact that you tell your customer to leave the dust on the wall is the key point. No one in their right mind should tell their customer to do that, whether they're rolling or spraying. All it does is opens you up to liability. The fact that you think it helps out the surface shows that you know little to nothing about priming. Which would make sense since you obviously do not offer to take it through a primed finish.
> 
> There's a reason why threads like this are started.. There's a reason why we are all constantly talking about the benefits of washing walls, brooming walls and vacuuming walls... And that reason isn't because leaving the dust on the walls makes for a better finish.
> 
> ...


I'm going to restrain myself and not say anything in remark to what you just said.
You're right. I've been served. I know nothing. I clearly don't paint.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Hey PT, Being young comes with inexperance, As in, Older guys know how and what to say to make certain younger people rant on and try and prove themselves which allows older guys great entertainment and they know exactly what to twist around and say to piss off the younger guy and frustrate him, Again, for there enjoyment. It took me a long time to understand this as im not like that and dont particularly enjoy pissing people off, As im assuming, neither do you, Unfortunatly where out numbered, So if you can spot this happening it can help you deal with it, But there is a difference in just having some fun and a laugh as well, Sometimes its hard to tell.


No matter how old one is, there's always someone older to get mad at. It's how you let it all get to you that can count.

My dad just called, p*ssed about one of his buddies having died today. The guy was a heavy drinker, so maybe that had something to do with it(?)

I told him getting mad at Death was one fight that wasn't going to get him anywhere. He laughed.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> The fact that you tell your customer to leave the dust on the wall is the key point. No one in their right mind should tell their customer to do that, whether they're rolling or spraying. All it does is opens you up to liability. The fact that you think it helps out the surface shows that you know little to nothing about priming. Which would make sense since you obviously do not offer to take it through a primed finish.
> 
> There's a reason why threads like this are started.. There's a reason why we are all constantly talking about the benefits of washing walls, brooming walls and vacuuming walls... And that reason isn't because leaving the dust on the walls makes for a better finish.
> 
> ...


Hate to say this, but I will half to take Moose boys side on this.

There's only so many hats you can wear in this trade. The tapers job is to hide the joints and all fasteners, sanding is part of the process to get you there. If the painter don't like the dust on the wall, that's his problem, I'm not doing his prep work, "that he may want done":furious:..... screw the painter


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hate to say this, but I will half to take Moose boys side on this.
> 
> There's only so many hats you can wear in this trade. The tapers job is to hide the joints and all fasteners, sanding is part of the process to get you there. If the painter don't like the dust on the wall, that's his problem, I'm not doing his prep work, "that he may want done":furious:..... screw the painter


That has nothing to do with recommending to your home owner / contractor that they leave the dust on the wall when priming because it will help their finish. 

My company takes our jobs through priming. When we don't we don't clean the walls. But that doesn't mean I would ever recommend to them not to clean the drywall before priming as every primer on the market will say the exact opposite on their label.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Wow! That's the longest reply I've ever gotten from anyone on this site! :clap:
> 
> I wasn't suggesting you have an "add-on" at the end, I was suggesting you build it into your bid. I don't vacuum production jobs, but I do sweep pretty damn thoroughly. I'm the opposite of you though, I can count my production jobs on one hand. Renos? I'm out there scrubbing any white sh!t I accidentaly bring out onto the concrete on my hands and knees. Homeowners probably don't notice the extra effort, but that doesn't matter. I do.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! That made me laugh bro. I do type allot. 
And like I said, I do clean up, just not to the extreme.
Like 2buck mentioned before, around our parts, contractors would rather send one of their labourers to clean up for next to nothing. Certain contracting companies have a labourer who's only job it is to drive from house to house and clean everything up. One time I was throwing our drywall scraps outside and the contractor was driving by and said "no no, don't bother, my guy will get it when you guys are done."
I still cleaned the drywall scraps, because truthfully it was just in our way. I can't work when it's a huge mess.
I just keep my job sites clean. I seriously have almost nothing to clean at the end of the job because at the end of every day we tidy up more and more leading up to it.

And yup! Totally tiled that bathroom for free. That was the en-suite bathroom, I did the majority of the other bathroom as well but I didn't bother to take a photo. It wasn't as big.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> That has nothing to do with recommending to your home owner / contractor that they leave the dust on the wall when priming because it will help their finish.
> 
> My company takes our jobs through priming. When we don't we don't clean the walls. But that doesn't mean I would ever recommend to them not to clean the drywall before priming as every primer on the market will say the exact opposite on their label.


Really? I said that? Leaving dust on the walls helps give a better finish?...Is that really what I said....Hmmm..oh wait, no!

"I find it rolls itself into the primer and helps give a little texture to the wall."

Helps give a little texture! That's all. I find it helps with graphing, especially if who ever is painting isn't using a sealer or a high end primer.
That way you don't see a difference in texture between the smoothness of my seems and the roughness of the drywall.
That's right! Roughness of the drywall! Because that's how damn smooth my work is!
Are you quite done being an ass? Because everyone else on here I'm friends with, you on the other hand? I don't know you.

Dust on walls! Oh no!.....please! quiet down.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> That has nothing to do with recommending to your home owner / contractor that they leave the dust on the wall when priming because it will help their finish.
> 
> My company takes our jobs through priming. When we don't we don't clean the walls. But that doesn't mean I would ever recommend to them not to clean the drywall before priming as every primer on the market will say the exact opposite on their label.


Did Moose boy say that:blink::blink:








Moose boy I stuck up for you:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> That has nothing to do with recommending to your home owner / contractor that they leave the dust on the wall when priming because it will help their finish.
> 
> My company takes our jobs through priming. When we don't we don't clean the walls. But that doesn't mean I would ever recommend to them not to clean the drywall before priming as every primer on the market will say the exact opposite on their label.


 Your going back n forth here Joe...Make up your mind.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Thanks bro!
> I can't say one word on this site without it being analysed, ripped apart and convoluted.
> I say I don't do a fancy clean up and everyone gets their panties in a bunch.
> 2buck says "we only need to do acceptable work because nobody's ever happy with it anyways" and he gets a pile of thanks. Seriously?


Where your appreciated for what you do, we are so under the gun it's never fast enough, never good enough, if i say i'm sanding friday painter is there wed afternoon, bitching. I never clean up because i'm paid kibbles and bits. We have to beg for the extra's we're supposed to get. When i do private work for myself i take the utmost pride and clenliness, i sponge every angle and double check everything, sweep and take my own garbage, because the moneys there and i can provide the service. Thats the difference i wish i ran the show to be able to get and bid out my own work, but here everywhere you turn there's too much competition..not quality wise but guys that can talk the talk.
Just to give you a little clarity where we come from. But i can appreciate you and the work you do.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Did Moose boy say that:blink::blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously 2buck!? How many painters do you know come in after you and wash your walls, then sweep and vacuum them?
Is that a friggen joke!?
Wash my walls! Pfft..
If you pass a broom over my finish, your scratching my work.
Let alone a vacuum and scrub brush!
I have never! Ever seen a single painter in these parts, wash, vacuum or sweep new drywall!
At the most, they will use a rag to dust out the three ways.
Or wait! Knee walls. That's where I can see it...there we go...
Little knee walls, where sanding from above accumulates on them. :yes:
Then they need to be swept. That's all I'll give you


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hate to say this, but I will half to take Moose boys side on this.
> 
> There's only so many hats you can wear in this trade. The tapers job is to hide the joints and all fasteners, sanding is part of the process to get you there. If the painter don't like the dust on the wall, that's his problem, I'm not doing his prep work, "that he may want done":furious:..... screw the painter





moore said:


> Your going back n forth here Joe...Make up your mind.


Not at all. I am saying, if you know what you're doing, dependent on the dust renaming on the board from the sanding process, one can get away with rolling without cleaning the rock first. However, I say that as someone who has sanded and primed 5-6 days a week for the last 6 years. I certainly wouldn't say it to a home owner who may not know his ass from his elbow when it comes to priming. What purpose would it serve to say the exact opposite of what every primer label states? It would serve no purpose. All it would do is open yourself up to liability.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Seriously 2buck!? How many painters do you know come in after you and wash your walls, then sweep and vacuum them?
> Is that a friggen joke!?
> Wash my walls! Pfft..
> If you pass a broom over my finish, your scratching my work.
> ...


You don't clean your knee walls off for the painter


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> There's no reason not to clean up. Cleaning up is having pride in your work. You make the mess, you clean it. We'd all love to have the wife that serves us and cleans up after us do we won't miss the game but it's not reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Make up your mind man ..Do you dust the walls or not? Or do you tell the h/o that the dusting of there walls is there job UNLESS they hire you to prime ..then you'll dust the walls :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You don't clean your knee walls off for the painter


Do you not read my posts? Or do you just skim through and try and catch the important parts? :jester:

"Little knee walls, where sanding from above accumulates on them. 
*Then they need to be swept*."


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

moore said:


> Make up your mind man ..Do you dust the walls or not? Or do you tell the h/o that the dusting of there walls is there job UNLESS they hire you to prime ..then you'll dust the walls :blink:


Read what I said earlier. I have said it three times now. Don't blame me for your inadequate reading comprehension skills. 

Cleaning the board is the responsibility of the person doing the priming. If I am not hired to do the priming I do not clean the board. If a home owner asks me about prepping the board before priming, a question which I never receive, I will recommend taking the dust off.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> Not at all. I am saying, if you know what you're doing, dependent on the dust renaming on the board from the sanding process, one can get away with rolling without cleaning the rock first. However, I say that as someone who has sanded and primed 5-6 days a week for the last 6 years. I certainly wouldn't say it to a home owner who may not know his ass from his elbow when it comes to priming. What purpose would it serve to say the exact opposite of what every primer label states? It would serve no purpose. All it would do is open yourself up to liability.


Exactly! "dependent on the dust remaining on the board from the sanding process" (Look! I even auto corrected your spelling abortion of the word "remaining" for you)

Here's a curve ball for you! I have very little dust on the board after sanding. Done and done!

Can we be friends now!? 

Oh wait....so you would let your home owners who according to you "may not know his ass from his elbow when it comes to priming" rent a spray machine?

"For instance, if the homeowner decides he's going to save time and go rent a sprayer and spray without back rolling.... Well, there's going to be a lot unhappy people with the finish."

So these are your recommendations?
Dust your walls, oh! and then go rent a spray machine! They are so much faster....oh! and don't forget to forget backrolling! :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> Read what I said earlier. I have said it three times now. Don't blame me for your inadequate reading comprehension skills.
> 
> Cleaning the board is the responsibility of the person doing the priming. If I am not hired to do the priming I do not clean the board. If a home owner asks me about prepping the board before priming, a question which I never receive, I will recommend taking the dust off.


I sure as hell hope you recommend they take the dust off!

Seeing as how you've been priming "5-6 days a week for the last 6 years" I can't imagine your taping skills are that great. There's probably so much dust on your walls!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> Read what I said earlier. I have said it three times now. Don't blame me for your inadequate reading comprehension skills.
> 
> Cleaning the board is the responsibility of the person doing the priming. If I am not hired to do the priming I do not clean the board. If a home owner asks me about prepping the board before priming, a question which I never receive, I will recommend taking the dust off.


 Yankees ...... You should dust your walls off even If your not doing the prime coat.= Clean the mess you leave behind with a soft bristle brush or dry dust buster mop...Not a shop-vac or broom..

Are you related to FTD???


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Pretty soon the fists are gonna start flying!! relax... breathe...Dust on the walls...no dust on the walls what does it matter!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> Pretty soon the fists are gonna start flying!! relax... breathe...Dust on the walls...no dust on the walls what does it matter!


Pretty much. 
Hey you know what I'm excited to do tomorrow? 
Paint! :jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Yankees ...... You should dust your walls off even If your not doing the prime coat.= Clean the mess you leave behind with a soft bristle brush or dry dust buster mop...Not a shop-vac or broom..
> 
> Are you related to FTD???


I'm with you moore.....

I dust my walls ONLY when the finish requires it. If it's going smooth, I sweep my walls with a brush so soft it'd tickle if you brushed it against your tender parts. 

A soft brush is a necessity for light mud, and even then occasionally it scratches. Like I said before, I don't sand a lot but the lightweight fluffs up and fills any imperfections so it needs to be swept out. It's amazing what a 500 watt halogen at a long angle will show (I know you know)...even worse what a cheap flashlight will show (I KNOW 2Buck knows). When it's a L5 I break out my special uber-light...nothing can hide from that thing :laughing:.

Do I sweep my walls for a hand texture? Nope. Why? Because I don't sand anything. Do I sweep for a stomp/slap? Nope...because I'm going to pound the mud into the walls and any extra dust is going to go flying. Do I sweep for a light orange peel? Nope...primer will take care of it. It all depends on the finish. Just like everything else........._there are no absolutes._

It would be another thread entirely to describe my process for renovations........I don't use the word "hate" very often, but I f***ing hate prepping for live-in renovations. Tents, drops, carpet shield, floor paper, UGH. More masking than finish work.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

You guys will argue over anything.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fenez said:


> You guys will argue over anything.


Wanna bet!?!?


:jester::laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

fenez said:


> You guys will argue over anything.


No we won't, and I'm offended that you would even suggest such a thing. :tt2:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Just for the record I do as little cleaning as possible. I can't stress this enough, the more you do the more they will ask for.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like PT didnt take my advice :thumbup: You go girl.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Man this is some fired up sh*t about dustin walls:yes:
Its pretty funny sitting here reading this!
Personally i have never dusted a wall in my life,after sanding its a floor scrape and a sweep out and job is done:thumbsup:
Its up 2 the next person 2 do their job after i am gone!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Looks like PT didnt take my advice :thumbup: You go girl.


I tried man! But that dude was a douche! I don't care if he was 100% right! 



VANMAN said:


> Man this is some fired up sh*t about dustin walls:yes:
> Its pretty funny sitting here reading this!
> Personally i have never dusted a wall in my life,after sanding its a floor scrape and a sweep out and job is done:thumbsup:
> Its up 2 the next person 2 do their job after i am gone!


I can just imagine the laughs you were having reading all those comments as you drank your beer. Hehe.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Pretty much.
> Hey you know what I'm excited to do tomorrow?
> Paint! :jester:


Your painting tomorrow...better dust your walls first HAHAHA!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Man this is some fired up sh*t about dustin walls:yes:
> Its pretty funny sitting here reading this!
> Personally i have never dusted a wall in my life,after sanding its a floor scrape and a sweep out and job is done:thumbsup:
> Its up 2 the next person 2 do their job after i am gone!


Right on VANMAN - Point is the painters have to do some of their own prep work. If we allow it the painters will have us doing their work for them.


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Exactly! "dependent on the dust remaining on the board from the sanding process" (Look! I even auto corrected your spelling abortion of the word "remaining" for you)
> 
> Here's a curve ball for you! I have very little dust on the board after sanding. Done and done!
> 
> ...


 Let a home owner use a spray machine? Listen, I don't know how you boys run things in Canada, but here in the states a home owner will generally do what he wants to the home that he owns.

My recommendations? Where did I say that I recommend a home owner to rent a spray machine? I have never done that nor would I ever do that. I have to ask, did you happen to eat a lot of paint chips as a child? I ask because your reading comprehension skills are at a first grade level.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> Let a home owner use a spray machine? Listen, I don't know how you boys run things in Canada, but here in the states a home owner will generally do what he wants to the home that he owns.
> 
> My recommendations? Where did I say that I recommend a home owner to rent a spray machine? I have never done that nor would I ever do that. I have to ask, did you happen to eat a lot of paint chips as a child? I ask because your reading comprehension skills are at a first grade level.


I love paint chips!


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

moore said:


> Yankees ...... You should dust your walls off even If your not doing the prime coat.= Clean the mess you leave behind with a soft bristle brush or dry dust buster mop...Not a shop-vac or broom..
> 
> Are you related to FTD???


Yankees? You realize the person I am primarily having this debate with is from Canada, right? 

We prime our work roughly 95% of the time. On those jobs I am generally always working with USG Tuff Hide; a Level-5 product. If you have used Tuff Hide before you know that you really don't have to clean the walls prior to applying it unless the person who power sanded it did so without a vaccuum attached to said power sander. This is different than any other primer on the market though. It is meant to be cross hatched and put on extremely heavy. It cannot be back rolled because of this. Don't confuse USG Tuff Hide with any other primer on the market.

Having said that, I still always wash my walls prior to applying the primer for the simple reason that it's the right and professional thing to do. It is in our contract to properly prep the drywall surface prior to the priming application. I wash the walls with a window washer (http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3533162&cagpspn=pla) -- for a multitude of reasons for which I will not take time discussing unless you would like me to do so. 

When it comes to jobs that we are just taking through the sanding process, our contract does not call for the prepping of the drywall surface for the priming application. If they would like us to do so I am sure that's something that can be worked out between the person hiring us and our company. Regardless, in the areas that I work in, it's rarely ever expected or asked of me to prep the drywall surface if someone other than myself or my company is applying the primer.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> Your painting tomorrow...better dust your walls first HAHAHA!!


You know it!
I was going to go to work and paint today but I decided to sweep, shop vac and wash my walls instead.
It's the professional thing to do!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Jeez PT - you must have too much time on your hands. Still a good vid though.


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You know it!
> I was going to go to work and paint today but I decided to sweep, shop vac and wash my walls instead.
> It's the professional thing to do!
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiTlIyjZKOk&feature=colike


Haha.. Not a bad video. However, your reading problems are coming around again. No one said you have to sweep, shop vac, and wash your walls. Doing the three would be overkill. One or the other will be sufficient to take the dust off the walls... There Bob Villa of Drywall.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> Haha.. Not a bad video. However, your reading problems are coming around again. No one said you have to sweep, shop vac, and wash your walls.


Haha! I know! I was just giving you a hard time buddy.
Glad you enjoyed the video! haha! :jester:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> Haha.. Not a bad video. However, your reading problems are coming around again. No one said you have to sweep, shop vac, and wash your walls. Doing the three would be overkill. One or the other will be sufficient to take the dust off the walls... There Bob Villa of Drywall.


PT when your being sarcastic and making a joke maybe you should type in italics so everyone will get it! lol:blink:


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! I know! I was just giving you a hard time buddy.
> Glad you enjoyed the video! haha! :jester:


The funny thing is that you invited me to this message board, from Contractor Talks, after showing a lot of respect for my opinions over there; notably my Tuff Hide - Level-5 threads - yet you mock me over here. 

As I have said, and most of the others in this thread have as well, the drywall surface needs to be adequately prepped before the priming process. That's why every label on any can / bucket of primer says as much. 

But a good video nonetheless.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> Haha.. Not a bad video. However, your reading problems are coming around again. No one said you have to sweep, shop vac, and wash your walls. Doing the three would be overkill. One or the other will be sufficient to take the dust off the walls... There Bob Villa of Drywall.


 Hey ..Yankee! 

Something you need to know about these Canadians!

YOU WILL NEVER GET THE LAST WORD!:no::no:


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

moore said:


> Hey ..Yankee!
> 
> Something you need to know about these Canadians!
> 
> YOU WILL NEVER GET THE LAST WORD!:no::no:


Fair enough, Johnny Reb.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> PT when your being sarcastic and making a joke maybe you should type in italics so everyone will get it! lol


Hahaha! You mean because I called him buddy!? :jester:



AtlanticDrywall said:


> The funny thing is that you invited me to this message board, from Contractor Talks, after showing a lot of respect for my opinions over there; notably my Tuff Hide - Level-5 threads - yet you mock me over here.
> 
> As I have said, and most of the others in this thread have as well, the drywall surface needs to be adequately prepped before the priming process. That's why every label on any can / bucket of primer says as much.
> 
> But a good video nonetheless.


Hahaha! Ya I know, I didn't realize it was you for some reason until I clicked on your website in your signature and then I was like "aww, sh!t! I know this guy! I invited him here!" haha!

I didn't remember you being such an ass on contractor talk :whistling2: :jester: Haha!
It's all good. I know what you're saying. 
Fenez is right, I just like arguing over anything.
And making videos about them afterwards! :thumbsup:

Maybe one day we'll meet and have a wall cleaning party! :thumbup:


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

Not trying to be a ****. Sometimes there's a right way to do things and a wrong way. Yes, you can probably get by without properly cleaning the board before priming but does that mean its the right way? I know my car could easily cruise 10-15,000 miles without an oil change but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> Not trying to be a ****. Sometimes there's a right way to do things and a wrong way. Yes, you can probably get by without properly cleaning the board before priming but does that mean its the right way? I know my car could easily cruise 10-15,000 miles without an oil change but I wouldn't recommend it.


Oh sh!t....that reminds me...I need an oil change!!
Thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh sh!t....that reminds me...I need an oil change!!
> Thanks man! :thumbsup:


I need one too - but the vehicle is fine. :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Hey ..Yankee!
> 
> Something you need to know about these Canadians!
> 
> YOU WILL NEVER GET THE LAST WORD!:no::no:


What


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> Hey ..Yankee!
> 
> Something you need to know about these Canadians!
> 
> YOU WILL NEVER GET THE LAST WORD!:no::no:


2buck - you gettin any?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> 2buck - you gettin any?


read the rules Mudshark, your not allowed to post p0rn links on the site, you will get band:whistling2:

Plus I'm waiting for Cazna the boob man, to send me another link.:whistling2:

do you want to hear/see a sexxy kiwi accent Mudshark:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Not if they are from "Queens Town" :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> read the rules Mudshark, your not allowed to post p0rn links on the site, you will get band:whistling2:
> 
> Plus I'm waiting for Cazna the boob man, to send me another link.:whistling2:
> 
> do you want to hear/see a sexxy kiwi accent Mudshark:thumbup:


 
:thumbup: :thumbsup: 

Queens town eh, Ive never read it like that before, Party town that one, The town of the one night stands ive heard, 30,000 population, 20,000 tourists looking for fun.


----------

